# حديث التخرج من القسم واحتاج الى مساعدتكم



## Ebrahim (1 سبتمبر 2011)

انا متخرج من قسم ميكاترونكس ومشتت جدا ولا اعلم فى اى مجال اعمل وكل ما توصلت ليه انى لازم اخذ كورسات ولا اعلم ما هى الكورسات الى ممكن اخذها وبعد ما اخذها فى اى مجال ممكن تاهلنى هذه الكورسات للعمل وشكرا


----------



## أحمدبيك (6 سبتمبر 2011)

أخي لا يشترط أن تحضر كورسات، أنت اتبع ميولك، فحياة ما بعد الجامعة ليست كما هي أثناء الجامعة، لا أريد أن أحبطك ولكن اعلم أن الكثيرين يتخرجون ويعملون في غير مجالهم.

الجيد أنك مهندس ميكاترونيكس قادر على الوقوف في أي مكان، إذ يمكنك العمل في شركات صناعة لوحات التحكم وهي منتشرة في كل مكان، يمكنك العمل مع الـ PLC، لا يكفي ما تتعلمه في الجامعة، ففي الجامعة تتعلم كتابة برنامج Ladder Diagram لتشغيل وإطفاء أحمال، لكنك لا تتعلم كيفية برمجة الـ PLC لتتواصل مع أنظمة المصانع التي تقيس معدل الحموضة أو سرعة المحرك أو معدل الرطوبة أو... ، فالـ PLC ليست مجرد ريليات تفتح وتغلق! (نصيحة، عندما تريد أن تطور نفسك في الـ PLC اقرأ مراجع شركات تصنع الـ PLC، مثل Siemens، و LG وغيرها، ولا ترجع إلى مراجع أكاديمية، فالمراجع الأكاديمية تعلمك أن ميزة معينة موجودة في السوق، لكنها لا تعلمك أن التي صنعت من شركة كذا بها ميزة كذا).

كما يمكنك أن تتعلم برمجة أجهزة التحكم بالمحركات (Inverters)، والجميل أن لهذه وحدها سوق، فالكثيرون في المصانع لا يعرفون كيفية برمجتها، بل إنني وجدت من يظن أن الـ Inverter كالمحولة، وبالتالي يمكنه اعتبارها مصدر كهربائي يوصل محركات الطور الأحادي وأجهزة حماية من الـ Over Load، وأجهزة حماية للـ Phase Sequence وغيرها في أي وقت شاء وكيف شاء.

هناك الكثير من المجالات، أما سؤالك فهو كيف أجد هذه الشركات التي أصل من خلالها إلى هذه الخبرات فهو "اتبع ميولك". إذا كان ميولك إلى أنظمة الـ ATS، ستجد شركات متخصصة في الـ ATS، اقرأ عن منتجاتهم، تعلم التعامل معها، اذهب إليهم وقدم لهم سيرتك الذاتية، أظهر لهم أنك قادر على تقديم شيء، ولست "خريج جديد تريد منهم أن يعلموك ما يجب أن تعمله".

المشكلة الكبيرة التي تواجه أي "خريج جديد" أنه يعتقد أن علمه يكفي لتوظيفه، والواقع أنك إن لم تستطع أن تستخدم هذا العلم في إيجاد أساليب تجلب المال أو توفر صرف المال، فعلمك لا فائدة منه.

أتمنى لك كل التوفيق والنجاح


----------

